# Replacing the starter



## CASTLK (Feb 17, 2010)

I need to replace my starter, the solenoid has a dead spot in it and it's not turning over just clicking. If I hit it with something it frees it up and then it starts. Who has replaced there's and how much of a pain in the neck is it to get it out and back in again. It looks like the mounting bolt on the side facing the block is tough to get at. As a matter of fact it looks like it's tough to get at the starter in general with all the hoses and pipes under there. Anybody have any tips on making this a fairly easy swap out?


----------



## topz (May 15, 2006)

It wasn't too bad when I did mine (on a manual trans, auto may be slightly different). I removed everything (within reason) along the way (battery, air duct all the way to intake, ...) to gain better view/access. I was able to do it from above. One bolt on the under side is a bit more difficult. You do it by feel. It helps to have different length sockets/extensions. After I took mine out, I disassembled the starter, and found the binding was at the front gear, so I lubed it good, cleaned up all kinds of shavings inside (brushes were half gone), put it back on the car, and it's been starting as good as new. Yours may be a similar situation (binding at the throw out gear part, or the solenoid plunger needs lubed).


----------



## Jdoggsc (Dec 25, 2007)

i replaced mine back in December with an autozone lifetime-guaranteed refurb, and it grinds something aweful everytime i start my car. Anyone who's experienced this know if the grinding is internal to the motor, or is it at the motor-flywheel interface? I don't like the idea of my starter motor potentially grinding down the teeth on my flywheel. That's be a royal pain to replace again. i just replaced the flywheel in November.

Also, is there a certain technique to connect the starter so that the teeth line up better? or is it really as simple as pulling out the old one, putting the new one in, and bolting it down? i overheard some dude once putting an extra step in (maybe the one i skipped that would have made the teeth line up better and not grind?)


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

Take it back to autozone and get another one!!!


----------



## CASTLK (Feb 17, 2010)

I got my starter from Autozone also. It works perfectly, I had them bench test it before I left the store.


----------



## Karatel (May 7, 2010)

me liked too.


----------



## Jdoggsc (Dec 25, 2007)

I'm on starter number 2 from autozone. there was something loose in the solenoid, so they didn't even ask questions, and just gave me a new one because it's covered under a lifetime warranty. hopefully this one will last a little longer than 5 months


----------



## STEALTHY SENTRA (Sep 1, 2009)

Jdoggsc said:


> I'm on starter number 2 from autozone. there was something loose in the solenoid, so they didn't even ask questions, and just gave me a new one because it's covered under a lifetime warranty. hopefully this one will last a little longer than 5 months


hope u did not damage or chip teeth off of your new flywheel.It took a lot of abuse since December.


----------



## Jdoggsc (Dec 25, 2007)

I know. The sun was setting when i was changing it out and I tried to see what it the flywheel looked like. There was evidence of use, obviously, but it still looked alright.


----------

